# 2013 Keyesville Afterglow Thread!



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the afterglow.

There were chills and spills, broken parts and drawn blood, bad weather before good, and whole pizzas demolished!

I guess the question is, did anyone get any pics?

Ah, right. This one is a nice start:










Keyesville, CA


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well photographed pictures, Nate! Love them! Hey Aemmer!!! Laughing as usual. Love the guy!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

All you can do is laugh when you destroy as many things as he does


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

A lot of segregation going on.. why can't the branded bikes make friends w/ others? Kleins have to stay w/ Kleins and FC w/ FC, Ritcheys w/ Ritcheys.. "Let the Sunshine in!" Whose idea was this.. Rumpfy? I always he had a prussian military mind.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Next year i will go to Keysville, drop acid in everybody's bottles and we will all ride naked.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*NOICE!!!* 

What a sweet lineup. 

Nice photography man, really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Next year i will go to Keysville, drop acid in everybody's bottles and we will all ride naked.


If I rounded up my old team you wouldn't need the acid! 

Well, *YOU* would need the acid - after seeing a bunch of now old, former racers in the buff :skep: :lol:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome dogs everywhere.









Another Ritchey line up.









The snakepit. Sequences to come...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This dude hit it.









But then we were stuck with a bunch of walkers.

























Vintage rider! er&#8230;walker









Rumpfy

































Ameybrook


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another dog shot.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Monster


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The best Snakepit crash sequence.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aemmer!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Aemmer is like a tornado. Leaving broken bike parts and laughs / positive vibes in his path


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Had another fantastic year! (6th for me!) It was colder than hell, but perfect on XC day. Sure missed all those who couldn't make it- Upchuck, Anomie, girlonbike, Laffeau, Doublecentury, veloculture, KB11. Hope you all can make it next year!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks awesome!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

It hasn't been said yet, but the dirt was perfect. Like a freshly watered down motocross track.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

True that!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hero dirt everywhere.

This was my 8th straight year and it was a blast as always.
Killer bikes and these guys had me crackin' up all weekend.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That looks like fun. Great pix!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sgltrk, you should come. It's not thaaattt far. 

Great pictures. Can't wait for Hollister's.

Retrocowboy, sorry I missed you this year. I miss you and the ukelele.

Colker, they should have done it this year as world naked day was Saturday.

Vader, I missed you. Did you have enough beer this year? 

MB, you've been promising me a visit for years now.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

start making plans for next year, this is one event you don't wanna miss
=============================

halfway through downloading 1k+ pics, avoid this thread if you have a slow connection...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow. Just, wow! Awesome stuff. Looks like a great vibe. Good to see the retro guys hitting up that chute while the modern newfangled bikes with suspension were being carried down! Great scenery, great bikes and nice pics, thanks for sharing!

Now, if you guys can start a fund raiser to get me over there from Australia for next year, that would be great. Thanks in advance.

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^Thats exactly what i was thinking. Checked on wednesday night $1150 from melb to burbank, plus flight from tassie... could have done it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Another dog shot.


I want a Hungarian Hunting Dog even more now!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mik_git said:


> ^Thats exactly what i was thinking. Checked on wednesday night $1150 from melb to burbank, plus flight from tassie... could have done it...





Uncle Grumpy said:


> Wow. Just, wow! Awesome stuff. Looks like a great vibe. Good to see the retro guys hitting up that chute while the modern newfangled bikes with suspension were being carried down! Great scenery, great bikes and nice pics, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Now, if you guys can start a fund raiser to get me over there from Australia for next year, that would be great. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Grumps


You guys are so awesome. I would buy you dinner. 

I can't even get my riding buddies to go. Yeah, I'm eyeballing you two: datasurfer and shawn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> You guys are so awesome. I would buy you dinner.
> 
> I can't even get my riding buddies to go. Yeah, I'm eyeballing you two: datasurfer and shawn.


When I heard you weren't going I canceled out


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a great time again this year. Decent but cold weather, a good group of vintage bike nuts, and a bunch of really nice old bikes.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

"I can't even get my riding buddies to go. Yeah, I'm eyeballing you two: datasurfer and shawn."



shawnw said:


> When I heard you weren't going I canceled out


I'll go next year if we can take Shawn's vintage station wagon...

'Never understood the whole camping thing. Why white people want to spend their vacation time pretending their homeless is beyond me.'

-Chris Rock


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

GoB didn't go 'cause I couldnt make it - said I was the only person with whom she saw things eye-to-eye. 

Fantastic pictures. 
Looks like I would have been glad I packed arm and knee wamers.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Crackin up at the 2 stroke expansion chamber coming out of Rumpfy's tire!! Awesome. That's an expensive bead failure!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Crackin up at the 2 stroke expansion chamber coming out of Rumpfy's tire!! Awesome. That's an expensive bead failure!


the sound that thing made when in went was glorious, and the look on his face was priceless

somewhere scooder is having a fit right now


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ha, somebody showed me a pic of Erics bike with the blown out tire yesterday at the Reseda ride. I was a little worried somebody could have been hurt. Glad to see only the parts suffered.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> the sound that thing made when in went was glorious, and the look on his face was priceless
> 
> somewhere scooder is having a fit right now


ha! Love it! Almost worth the trip down there just for that!

So that wasn't one of my old Porcs I take it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha! My new favorite photo sequence! Thanks, H! (And ER!)

And...hubba bubba! <3


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Hollister has great timing.

Not to put salt in the wounds, but did all that Rumpfy air time put a little droop in those Mission Control bars? Maybe it's the number plate.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful pics Hollister, thanks for sharing. Not to derail the thread but do you hunt with your Hungarian beauty?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

shawnw said:


> Beautiful pics Hollister, thanks for sharing. Not to derail the thread but do you hunt with your Hungarian beauty?


she starting pointing at 8 weeks(shes only 5 months now), but she has a long way to go before I'll let her out into the field


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> she starting pointing at 8 weeks(shes only 5 months now), but she has a long way to go before I'll let her out into the field


Not gonna be doing any hunting in that cute little bone vest anyway.  Nice lookin dog.

ha, #504 in the background is a local riding acquaintenance/buddy. Good rider.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

I love how Aemmer and his son have a big s%#t-eating grin on their face in every picture that they are featured in

er except for the one where he is showing of his sheared off seat post

diametrically opposed to Rumpfy's look of dejection after his rear wheel burped it's tube out.

So much bike carnage this year!

Great photos everyone...really gives one a sense of the vibe during the event.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Props to Ameybrook for sporting those yo eddy gloves. Kudos to all the guys and gals that rode the snakepit. Balls! I don't think the pictures convey just how narrow and steep it is and the nervousness of being stared and hooted at by over 100 pairs of eyes. I respect the hell out of you guys for doing it.

That's a nice Ventana.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

There was a bunch of little kids that got through the snake pit really well. It was impressive.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That place looks like some amazing trails. I wish I lived closer to it.
The bikes are nice looking too.
Is the snake pit scary because of the wall to your left, or is it just really steep and rocky?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice to see the Ultra Talon made it again this year.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got another memory card somewhere in my bag with a few more, hopefully something good


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rad pics!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ameybrook and Tim were snapping a lot too, so there are more to come when they make it home.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

so many cool pics...thnaks all.

I'l take that psychedelic ride.....dont know about buff though....things get pinched in the buff.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta be Don in that killer Velo Cult jacket.

Who's on the Tandomdale?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Did a couple guys drop the snake pit on the tandem? If not.. why? ****ies.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Killer photos and as expected sounds like a great time had by all. :thumbsup:

While Lake Tahoe was a great getaway, the P22 and I seriously missed Keyesville. 

See ya'll next year for sure.

Ben


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Did a couple guys drop the snake pit on the tandem? If not.. why? ****ies.


There has been in past years. I don't think the guys with the tandem did the downhill this year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


>


Whoah E-man,

I've seen plenty eviscerations in my time, but that's the first time someone "man'ed-up", threw it over his shoulder and kept going! :eekster:

I even packed a suture kit and stuff. Would have had you all fixed. What kind of health insurance did you say you had? :thumbsup:

Really sorry I wasn't there. I zip-tied my Contour Pro to my helmet before packing and might have caught that in mid blowout.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

And too bad that C-26 is so freakishly big. Might have followed me home if it was built for normal size folk. 

Lovin all the vintage bikes. Nice, gang - still crying about missing it.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> And too bad that C-26 is so freakishly big. Might have followed me home if it was built for normal size folk.
> 
> Lovin all the vintage bikes. Nice, gang - still crying about missing it.


I have a feeling everyone who rides a 20" has already pme'd him to imply interest. That bike is awesome. And well proportioned!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I need to make time editing before posting pics.... Unless you want to see 500 pictures of the same four Yeit's from slightly different angles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Tim, your home. Good for you taking your son. It was cool seeing you two together...in pics that is. What a good Dad! You do get the award for the most photographed rider. I think there were some 'man crushes' going on there at Keyesville


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> I have a feeling everyone who rides a 20" has already pme'd him to imply interest. That bike is awesome. And well proportioned!


You mean there are more of you? How do you breathe at that altitude?

Sorry, just had another round of "Dad, why did you have to be so short?" from my 12 year old daughter. I tell her that's why I married her mother - because she is taller!

Yeah there can't be too many 20" C-26s. In fact, I wonder if that's the only one.

Looking forward to more pictures of it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Whoah E-man,
> 
> I've seen plenty eviscerations in my time, but that's the first time someone "man'ed-up", threw it over his shoulder and kept going! :eekster:
> 
> ...


He ain't the only one that hoofed it across the line..

Ps:thanks for the glasses


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> He ain't the only one that hoofed it across the line..
> 
> Ps:thanks for the glasses


May you suffer 3rd degree burns to your lips and palate or excruciating brain freeze each and every time you sip from them!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I think I used to own that purple Yeti in the middle... looking good!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Whoah E-man,
> I've seen plenty eviscerations in my time, but that's the first time someone "man'ed-up", threw it over his shoulder and kept going! :eekster:
> I even packed a suture kit and stuff. Would have had you all fixed. What kind of health insurance did you say you had? :thumbsup:
> Really sorry I wasn't there. I zip-tied my Contour Pro to my helmet before packing and might have caught that in mid blowout.
> And too bad that C-26 is so freakishly big. Might have followed me home if it was built for normal size folk.


I was really wanting to rip all the knobs off of it before anything else. The back side of the ST course was pretty off cambered preceded by a little hip into an off cambered corner. That side load was just enough I guess. The white was literally cracking and chipping off the tire. I'm glad Hollister was there to witness. I think.

C-26 is big, but not totally out there.



Aemmer said:


> I have a feeling everyone who rides a 20" has already pme'd him to imply interest. That bike is awesome. And well proportioned!


Haha, there are a couple.



shawnw said:


> Hey Tim, your home. Good for you taking your son. It was cool seeing you two together...in pics that is. What a good Dad! You do get the award for the most photographed rider. I think there were some 'man crushes' going on there at Keyesville


Tim and his son are f'ing awesome to hang out with. Two positive individuals.



CCMDoc said:


> You mean there are more of you? How do you breathe at that altitude?
> Yeah there can't be too many 20" C-26s. In fact, I wonder if that's the only one.
> Looking forward to more pictures of it.


Two that I know of (including mine)...possibly more, but ya never know. I'd be more stoked if it was a 17.5/18". Full Flickr photoshoot is out there.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The grello Yo looks just like the one tested by MBA and every other mag when it first appeared. Good stuff.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Hey Tim! Glad the Northwest Chapter made it home ok, I was a little worried by the stories I heard from Datawhacker about your trip down! Thanks for your great attitude in spite of breaking down in EVERY event. And much respect for being a great example as a Dad.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Sunday xc


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Lol!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Best. Thread. Ever.

Grumps


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Dog is beautifull!!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Retrocowboy is BRANCHING OUT!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the northwestern cowboy carrying his dead old horse across the line, with his sidekick right behind.

[Ok ok-- not dead, just with broken legs]

Rad trail pics too! This was such a fun weekend.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the great pics. Good stuff!

Although not many photos of it, Don's Swift looks great.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> flat


Oh man, you can see TA flatting out in that one shot. Nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great pics H! Glad you made the trip. Fun drive home (lane passing on 46 anyway) and great the dogs had the chance to play this weekend. 
Fun stuff. I don't know why I didn't get a shot of the two of them wrestling around. :|


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Some from me. Another great weekend. Thanks for everyone who came out.

Yo-Nate-Y










Rumpfy





































And a video. Preride


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The pinch flats on the XC:

First of all, I want to pass blame onto H for this. 

After coming down from Pear Harbor, I was crossing the road to head uphill towards the last section of the race. I spot H up ahead with his camera. Of course I know he has some jump scouted out to get a cool picture of us when we ride by. Cresting the hill I knock it up to full throttle anticipating some sweet quiet time. As I get closer, riding at full throttle, I pick out the best thing to launch off of expecting to make the cover of Vintage Bike Monthly! Unfortunately I could tell right away there wasn't much to get air off of and the landing was going to be nothing more than a nasty little rock garden. I got as much air as I could but knew before I even hit the ground it was going to be pinch flat city.

Sure enough not only did I manage to pinch the rear tire but the front tire hit a rock head on hard enough that it blew also. As I tell this story, mind you I am the pinch flat King and rest assured both of my tires had over 40 PSI. I managed to ride another 5 feet while H was bursting out in laughter at the results of my efforts.....

At least he got the picture of the flat tires. Thats what I get for hamming it up for the camera. Next thing I knew, Ameybrook, Rumpfy and all the others were passing me for the win! 



What a great weekend!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> The pinch flats on the XC:
> 
> First of all, I want to pass blame onto H for this.
> 
> ...


That was an awesome story - I was living it as you were telling it. If Hollister had taken video instead of stills, it might have replaced the ski guy in the "Agony of defeat" from Wide World of Sports!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I love the northwestern cowboy carrying his dead old horse across the line, with his sidekick right behind.
> 
> [Ok ok-- not dead, just with broken legs]
> 
> Rad trail pics too! This was such a fun weekend.


This^^

"I started the race with my dad, and I'm gonna finish it with him"

Pure win


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think he was worried I might have a heart attack out on the back 40.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

hollister;10231421
[IMG said:


> https://i634.photobucket.com/albums/uu68/Bdots_photos/keyesville%20Sunday/e2b45ed632dc342c1637095e0b474f05.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Awesome bikes and pics. Looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> How old was this Coconino?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeti's!

Fro. Ultimate.. C-26...Pro Fro....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

More Yeti:

Aren't these stems supposed to be hard to find?










A true "Classic Mountain bike". This is what it is all about. No doubt somewhere there is a proper time and place for Hardrocks and Prarie Breakers. Start there, but if you are looking for something cool, set your goals on the likes of this:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Well aged cream puff. Simply Awesome:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Other bikes you just know even at a hundred feet. Missing it's slicks, still easy to ID:










Retro Cowboy mixing it up with a little something new in the stable:










And just to prove that I can mix brands. Bike Rack:










Thats it for Friday pics... I will try to get into Saturdays soon.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

ameybrook said:


>


At 4:03, not only do you hit the pinch climb and overtake Rumpfy (because you were waiting to drop him but he just wouldn't let you pass, you could tell) but you did so while adjusting your headset.

Awesome! 

The course looks like a load of fun. Was the surface sketchy loose, it looks a bit sandy in a few spots?

Grumps


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The dirt was great!

There was indeed some sandy stuff in corners and such, but there had been weather in the preceding days and moisture was still under the surface. All the trails were a lot grippier than they were last year---really fun riding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

I know it's just for fun, but any race results?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> I know it's just for fun, but any race results?


Results


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

More:

I dig the way this came out.




























Color coordinated bag tie.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Such a great pooch.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I didn't take very many pics this year, though I should have.
Posting a few that aren't pretty much dups of whats already been posted.










Took pictures of people takin' pictures.




























Cleo was there too dammit.


















Sit on it.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> More:
> 
> I dig the way this came out.
> 
> ...


Awesome pics of Zack's ride!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Great pics guys. Makes me feel like I was there, and an honour it was to be there... even though I wasn't... you get my drift. 

Grumps


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Great pics guys. Makes me feel like I was there, and an honour it was to be there... even though I wasn't... you get my drift.
> 
> Grumps


Well said and +1


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That swift is very nice. 

Is Vader drinking corona light?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That Swift was sweet! And my size. DW always has over the top bikes.


Ha,
No it was just plain old Corona. I know because it came out of my cooler! Race weekend and all, had to go for a lighter beer but Corona itself is light enough on it's own. 

Plenty of beer to go around (and Red Bulls for Rumpfy).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The Swift is so cool. Really like the color.

Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> More:


makes me really want a Pro Fro


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The Swift is so cool. Really like the color.
> 
> Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
> 2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


I have stared at that line for two years.

Total fork bender....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
> 2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


Next year I'll be hitting that fo sho!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think I could get enough speed after the turns above to pop over that second rock. Watch the racer and he is using all the front suspension he has and his rear tire still pops up from the compression.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Tim, if you try it be sure to increase your tire pressure


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Tim, if you try it be sure to increase your tire pressure


Haha! From 40 up to 50!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Next year I'll be hitting that fo sho!


I'll be filming for sure. You'll either become legend...or part of the landscape.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube[/QUOTE]

I have watched this video approx 100 times and I still cannot understand how that Pitts dude cleared the snakepit so fast. He makes it look sooooo freakin easy!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
> 2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


I have watched this video approx 100 times and I still cannot understand how that Pitts dude cleared the snakepit so fast. He makes it look sooooo freakin easy!!![/QUOTE]

Speed can be either your best friend and your worst enemy when it comes to conquering terrain.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

I certainly saw that line last year and felt it couldn't only be for the downhill guys on big travel bikes. We all take risks while flowing downhill (admittedly less these days for me), but its gonna take some really large "______" to do that on a 20+ year old rigid bike. :eekster:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
> 2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


Watched that a bunch of times

I'm a few decades too old to try that myself but will bring splints, a Philidelphia collar, sutures and lidocaine for those who do.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Speed can be either your best friend and your worst enemy when it comes to conquering terrain.


We've lost a few really good folk who recognized, accepted and sometimes landed on the losing side of that equation ... Earthquake Jake Watson comes to mind of course


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Elegant! 

Did a lot of others take that line?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I was wondering whether that was a viable line. Apparently it is.


Fillet-brazed said:


> The Swift is so cool. Really like the color.
> 
> Not vintage, but a creative snake pit line:
> 2013-03-09 - Graeme Pitts Winning Run at Keyesville Classic - YouTube


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

They piled rocks in front of that boulder to make it possible last year, but only 1 or 2 people tried it in practice... It didn't work so well


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Its a wonder someone with a red bull sticker in their helmet didn't just jump from the top and clear the whole thing with 30 feet of air.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

mik_git said:


> Its a wonder someone with a red bull sticker in their helmet didn't just jump from the top and clear the whole thing with 30 feet of air.


To the right. They were two years ago during practice. about a 6 foot drop. Organizers nixed that right away with a little yellow tape.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

nice pics, nate

damn eric, that's a tough flat you got there!! lmao


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

klasse said:


> nice pics, nate
> damn eric, that's a tough flat you got there!! lmao


Haha...ya. It was an expensive blow out. Hollister laughed at me for a while. He's a dick.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

klasse said:


> nice pics, nate
> 
> damn eric, that's a tough flat you got there!! lmao


That's no flat ...
I tried to tell Rumpfy that his self-designed and powered, bean burrito fueled "instaflate" was a bad idea, would rear its ugly head and bite him in the end ...
but obviously he didn't listen


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha...ya. It was an expensive blow out. Hollister laughed at me for a while. He's a dick.


Way funnier than the old snakepit sequence I think. 

See if you can get it warranteed with the new Onza tire company. Clearly a defective bead.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

With all the breakage, flatage and snapage that happened, it seems like tech inspections would be a good idea at this venue.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

You play the game, you take your chances!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> That's no flat ...
> I tried to tell Rumpfy that his self-designed and powered, bean burrito fueled "instaflate" was a bad idea, would rear its ugly head and bite him in the end ...
> but obviously he didn't listen


I put out too much horse power.



Fillet-brazed said:


> Way funnier than the old snakepit sequence I think.
> See if you can get it warranteed with the new Onza tire company. Clearly a defective bead.


I'll give it a shot. Hey guys...what the fcuk? Please send replacements.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> You play the game, you take your chances!!


True...but I wouldn't want to be on a race track with parts failing.

Eric's tire looked as dry as a saltine cracker.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm still laughing. If I could make the sound of that blowout my ringtone, I would


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

The Klein...before the agony of defeat!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Retrocowboy said:


> The Klein...before the agony of defeat!
> View attachment 783043


Notice what's under the seat in that pic.. Now check the others..

It was good luck for someone else in our camp later though


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, is that where vader found his mystery tubes? Well played!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First time that's happened. It's actually a trick little set up.
I was pretty cursed in that ST. Rest of thd weekend mechanicals were left to Tim.


----------

